# U20 camp under Laura Harvey



## Soccer43 (Jan 10, 2020)

Any thoughts about the U20 camp roster and upcoming Concacaf?  


*U-20 USWNT ROSTER BY POSITION – FLORIDA TRAINING CAMP:*
GOALKEEPERS (3): Claudia Dickey (UNC; Charlotte, N.C.), Julia Dohle (Penn State; Scarsdale, N.Y.), Meagan McClelland (Rutgers; Kearny, N.J.)                                                    

DEFENDERS (8): Michela Agresti (Boston College; Swampscott, Mass.), Samar Guidry (FC Dallas; McKinney, Texas), Shae Holmes (Washington; Highlands Ranch, Colo.), Smith Hunter (Seattle Reign Academy; Seattle, Wash.), Emily Mason (PDA; Flemington, N.J.), Bria Schrotenboer (Michigan State; Holland, Mich.), Natalia Staude (Virginia; Atlanta, Ga.), Kennedy Wesley (Stanford; Rossmoor, Calif.)                                                  

MIDFIELDERS (8): Talia DellaPeruta (FC Köln; Cumming, Ga.), Maya Doms (Stanford; Davis, Calif.), Katelyn Duong (Minnesota; Portland, Ore.), Avery Lockwood (Indiana; Grand Rapids, Mich.), Brianna Pinto (UNC; Durham, N.C.), Alexa Spaanstra (Virginia; Brighton, Mich.), Astrid Wheeler (Concorde Fire SC; Atlanta, Ga.), Summer Yates (Washington; Pasco, Wash.)                                                                                         

FORWARDS (6): Catherine Barry (NEFC; Hingham, Mass.), Mia Fishel (UCLA; San Diego, Calif.), Rebecca Jarrett (Virginia; Clifton, N.J.), Sydny Nasello (South Florida; Land O' Lakes, Fla.), Jenna Nighswonger (Florida State; Huntington Beach, Calif.), Trinity Rodman (SoCal Blues SC; Laguna Niguel, Calif.)


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 10, 2020)

is this the most up to date?  I thought Cal's freshman goalie was on this team too?  She is pretty awesome.


----------



## oh canada (Jan 10, 2020)

I count 5 players with Pacific NorthWest connections (including Rodman who is going to WSU) -- no surprise there with a new coach with many years in the PNW.  That's soccer player-selection for you, as the wind changes it may blow over your player for no objective rhyme or reason.   For those top 100 players in the country, making these teams is 9 parts luck and 1 part talent (unlike all other sports).


----------



## dk_b (Jan 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I count 5 players with Pacific NorthWest connections (including Rodman who is going to WSU) -- no surprise there with a new coach with many years in the PNW.  That's soccer player-selection for you, as the wind changes it may blow over your player for no objective rhyme or reason.   For those top 100 players in the country, making these teams is 9 parts luck and 1 part talent (unlike all other sports).


definitely some luck involved. But there’s a helluva lot of talent among the pool.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I count 5 players with Pacific NorthWest connections (including Rodman who is going to WSU) -- no surprise there with a new coach with many years in the PNW.  That's soccer player-selection for you, as the wind changes it may blow over your player for no objective rhyme or reason.   For those top 100 players in the country, making these teams is 9 parts luck and 1 part talent (unlike all other sports).


Are all 5 returning players (including any players who were in a Camp last cycle at a younger age group)?


----------



## SoccerJones (Jan 10, 2020)

oh canada said:


> I count 5 players with Pacific NorthWest connections (including Rodman who is going to WSU) -- no surprise there with a new coach with many years in the PNW.  That's soccer player-selection for you, as the wind changes it may blow over your player for no objective rhyme or reason.   For those top 100 players in the country, making these teams is 9 parts luck and 1 part talent (unlike all other sports).


totally weird...On Cal's twitter it said Anderson was called in the u20 camp for goalie.  She's played a ton at the youth international level and some say she could be the next big thing.  I hope she's not injured cause man is she fun to watch back there


----------



## RHMF23 (Jan 11, 2020)

There is an article on Topdrawer I believe stating there are injuries.  Many players I thought should be there from college performance are missing like Howell and Bell.  Others on the roster as stated, I continue to scratch my head.  LH also mentioned she would work within the existing roster/pool.  Her time is limited, I wish her good luck!

Good luck.


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 21, 2020)

Any updates on this camp?  What are next steps for these players?


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 21, 2020)

Five Things to Know About the 2020 Concacaf Women’s U-20 Championship
					

The U.S. Under-20 Women’s National Team will kick off its quest to qualify for the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup this weekend at the Concacaf Women’s U-20 Championship in the Dominican Republic.




					www.ussoccer.com
				




CONCACAF/WC qualifying starts this weekend. Some notable roster changes.


----------



## outside! (Feb 21, 2020)

Ansu Fati said:


> Five Things to Know About the 2020 Concacaf Women’s U-20 Championship
> 
> 
> The U.S. Under-20 Women’s National Team will kick off its quest to qualify for the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup this weekend at the Concacaf Women’s U-20 Championship in the Dominican Republic.
> ...


The roster additions from Stanford make the roster seem more logical.


----------



## Ansu Fati (Feb 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231337373310636033
9-0 over Cuba


----------



## beachbum (Mar 4, 2020)

Dominating Canada.


----------

